

Google starts to block hacked WordPress blogs as malware - d2
http://markmaunder.com/2011/08/23/breaking-google-starts-to-block-hacked-wordpress-blogs-as-attack-widens/

======
AaronInCincy
This is nothing new - they do it to everyone that they detect as hosting
malware. I cleaned up a clients site that was experiencing this about 8 months
ago.

~~~
bwb
Any interest in helping us to beta our new product? WebPub.com?

We hope to offer malware detection and clean up services later this year. But
if its auto updated half way there. My email is Ben@WebPub.com too.

------
bwb
Hacked blogs can be used to upload malware as well as shells and tools that
can be used for spamming/phishing, so all the same thing. Decent first step.

This is also a big reason why we started Webpub.com (startup), it keeps all
your WordPress insallations auto-updated without you having to do anything.
And soon plugins/themes and other scripts like Drupal, Magento etc. Spent the
last year building a framework on the bottom for secure FTP/Web interaction,
an XML-API for the middle, and the frontend just launched about 50 days ago.

------
eli
Sure, why should a hacked wordpress blog be treated any differently from any
other site distributing malware?

------
tzs
They should include WordPress blogs using the OnSwipe theme in the block list.
They often crash the browser due to their out of control memory usage.

------
geekam
This serves as a reminder for me to upgrade my installation.

I was wondering if they flag hacked themes only, installations too.

~~~
bwb
It should be anything they detect malware on, or any of their detection
procedures so shouldn't be a problem if its affecting the site they would
block or warn.

------
kevinburke
Quick plug - I host a lot of my friends websites for them on Webfaction. I
uploaded a theme from Woothemes for a friend that contained (without me
knowing) an outdated version of timthumb.php. Webfaction emailed me that the
plugin was outdated and automatically upgraded it to the newest one.

I've had no complaints with them and if you're worried about this sort of
activity you might want to consider switching to use them as a hosting
provider.

------
jmathai
They really should deal with spamming/phishing blogspot blogs first.

------
farms
They were doing it years ago.

